# Saltwater Fishing and Duck Hunting Aluminum boat



## Mr. Fishunt (Mar 10, 2014)

I posted this elsewhere, but thought I would get more opinions here.

All,
I am looking for a "hybrid" aluminum boat that can be used in freshwater and saltwater.
What I am looking for is an aluminum boat that could be used for bay fishing in saltwater, as well as duck hunting and fishing in freshwater.
In other words, what is the best 16'-18' aluminum salt water boat with a semi v-hull that could cut through some chop and handle shallow water? Would like something camoflaged that could fit 3-4 people for fishing.

Thanks for your reply.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt
__


----------



## gsp416dre (Mar 11, 2014)

I had an alumacraft (sorry, forget model. Sold it a while back   ) that had a shallow v on it. 6-8" draught depending on gear, and sliced waves pretty well. Took her all over the coastal marshes and inland lakes. Don't get too much V. Unless you are going to be needing to cut really big water, you don't need it. And if you want to do that you gotta go pretty deep sides,  and you won't be going shallow unless you have a skiff. So back to square 1. 
Don't know if you have ever used an Aluminum hull in salt, but make sure you spray down the hull every time you trailer after a salt day, just as you would flush the motor.


----------



## nfriday68 (Mar 11, 2014)

Not sure what your budget is but there are some great options out there.

Check out the G3 and SeaArk websites to see all of the center console/bay layout options. SeaArk makes a ton of different types of boats - it's hard to find dealers in GA but there are several in Florida. There are several G3 dealers in GA and Alabama and Florida. Don't stop at those two though. Ranger, Triton, Tracker, and Xpress all make killer welded boats with a tons of features.

If you can buy new go through SeaArk or Xpress and get a custom boat (camo hull, gun boxes, trolling motor, etc...) If you can't go new take a look at websites and forum posts (try tinboatsdotnet or thehulltruthdotcom) until you get an idea of what you want - then start looking for the right used boat on boattrader or on craigslist. I bought a G3 1860CCDLX last year for about half of what a new one would cost - and they havent really changed the technology on these types of boats in years. If you get real lucky you can find an old Duracraft center console 1860 with a two stroke motor. I still see a ton of those things being fished out of in the gulf.

Two disclaimers:

1 - Aluminum boats beat you up in rough water. Just is what it is. Doesn't bother me much but I don't plan on doing 20 mi runs in the ocean.

2 - "Running shallow" is a very subjective term. Almost all of the 16' - 18' boats will draft about the same sitting still and run the same on plane. Typically you don't want to be in less than a foot of water (not even considering what the tide is doing) sitting still and you can't run on plane in less than 18" without breaking out in a cold sweat.  To run shallower than average you have to get specialized boats and/or power sources (tunnel hulls, surface drive motors, jet foot outboards, etc...). Once you enter the realm of specialized skinny-water boats it is a slippery slope. You have been warned.


-Nate


----------



## jkaviation (Mar 11, 2014)

absolute best riding is the XPRESS center console but make sure it has the HYPERLIFT HULL.. I USED TO HAVE A 2 G3'S and they would get you wet and jar your teeth out.


----------



## thatbassboy (Mar 11, 2014)

I went out in an aluminum Triton a few years back. It was their saltwater model. The boat was nice and it fished very well. Obviously since its a Triton. The 10-20 minute ride back to the Keaton beach canal was a different story. It was only a little bit choppy and it was the most miserable ride I have ever had on an inshore boat. I thought my spine was compressing. It was almost as bad as a 2 hour ride to Gray's Reef in 4-6's. I would suggest looking for the aluminum boat with the sharpest entry to cut the chop. Like nfriday68 said, the draft on all boats in that size range will be about the same. There are some very nice aluminum boats out there theses days. The guys on here have already mentioned all of the good brands. I would say Xpress is my favorite. I will say this though. I had a G3 tunnel hull with a 50hp yamaha leave me in its wake down in St. Joe. I couldn't plane my 18' Hewes because it was so shallow and the G3 never even skipped a beat. I would have given anything for that aluminum boat that day.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 12, 2014)

Look at this. Had one and sold it, still regret it.

http://wareagleboats.com/boats/11/860ldsv


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 19, 2014)

A buddy of mine has an Express and it as about as nice as a boat can get. Tunnel hull model with pods. Jumps up and runs very shallow. It also rides better than any aluminum boat I've ever ridden in. Very well made.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 21, 2014)

x5 for the express. My bro and another friend both have the tunnel with pods. I use to hunt out of an alumacraft and it was okay but smaller than you're looking for.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 22, 2014)

I have an 18 G3 tunnel hull, and I promise you it will float way shallower than 1', and run in way less than 18". This particular one is set up for fishing, but it could easily be used for duck hunting with a camo cover. It doesn't ride very well in a chop, but all boats are a trade off. If you get something that rides good in choppy water, it's not going to float near as shallow as one like mine. I've been on the 22 Express HuntTeach is talking about (belongs to a mutual friend) and it is a really nice boat. Rides better than mine, but it's also 4' longer and about 1' wider. They are very nice boats. Tha cool thing about an aluminum boat is you can find one fairly reasonable, and then customize it to fit your needs without braking the bank.


----------

